# Bringing a pup into a home with a lovely senior...



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

...who has been aging quickly over the last two months. 

My Kelly is 12yo. She was a GRIN (Cleveland) rescue who came to us at 7yo. From the first time we met her, we knew she was extra special! 

Kelly hasn't had any issues with dogs since we've had her. In fact, often she doesn't engage, besides the initial "Hi, I'm Kelly!". She's just as happy to go back to her kids/nap/tennis ball, etc. 

*** Kelly has been sick for the past couple of months. The vet thought that she had a stomach obstruction, so we opted for surgery. No obstruction, just a lot of undigested food. Even though she's healed from the surgery, she is having a terrible time getting around. ***

I have seen Kelly with puppies before - the dogs of our family members. The way she responded to them was...just amazing. If I didn't know better, I'd think that it was _her _pup that she was playing with (even though it was a different breed). I have no doubt that she'd be a great big sister to the pup.

However, I'll admit that I'm a little concerned about her mobility. Once Kelly gets warmed up and takes a victory lap, she's alot better, but she does nap alot. In your experience, should I try to protect Kelly a bit from the pup? or just watch and see what happens?


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

IMO, Kelly shouldn't have to deal with puppy antics...so definitely keep the puppy from bugging her. I'm not saying that you should never let them play, but keeping Kelly comfortable should be your top priority.

Personally, I would just let a dog enjoy their senior years in peace without a puppy, but I've known a lot of people that do get puppies with their older dogs and it works out fine...as long as the older dog is not pestered by the young one. It just wouldn't be fair if that's how their senior years would be spent. I guess it really depends on the dog and how their health is.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I brought Jazz home when Magic was 9 and she did great. I kept a very close eye on them for the first few weeks. Jazz seemed to know that Magic could not wrestle wildly but they found their own way to do it. Is there anything that could improve your seniors mobility?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm going to agree with kwhit. Puppies are annoying bratty little creatures who only make i to adult hood because they are so darned cute. I'm fostering a pup right now and there is NO WAY I would ever have a pup with a senior dog in its golden years. I feel bad enough for Ranger and he's 3! I stop the pup from getting too annoying but there's been many occasion when St. Ranger has had his tail pulled so hard that the pup has a chunk of black tail feathers or Ranger actually gets pulled back a little on the hardwood. Ranger has a scrape on his nose and the inside of his ear from little shark teeth. And while Ranger DOES get after the little one when he goes too far, it's still not fair for a senior to have to put up with so much before they feel the need to correct. Not to mention a less mobile senior will have a hard time doing so.

If you want a dog for company for your old gold, look into getting an older dog around 2-3 years. Past the bratty stage and will be more of a companion than a nuisance. My family rescued a 3 yr old border collie (world's calmest dog) when our golden was 11. The border respected him, left him alone, but was still company for him during the day. They got along great until the golden passed away. So an older dog could work but a puppy would probably be too much. Let your girl enjoy her years in peace without a puppy grabbing at her all the time.


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

magiclover said:


> Is there anything that could improve your seniors mobility?


Kelly has been on Rimadyl since after her surgery - she developed a fever about 4 days post-op, we started it then. Right away, she improved all around. 

About 20 min ago, I watched her get up from the hard wood floor. She's been having some trouble with the floors (but does really well on the wool rugs), and this is the first time in a couple of months that she's been able to get up and go from a wood floor without my help. 

I _fully_ agree with giving Kelly her space. I really don't think that that will be a problem. I have several eager children who can't wait to walk/play/brush the new dog. 

Am I dreaming when I think of Kelly's sweet disposition rubbing off on the new pup a bit? :curtain: I see Kelly telling the dog - "That one will feed you and take you places. That one will throw the ball really, really far for you. That one will sit next to you for a long time and sing to you while she pets you. " etc.

(Gosh, I can't imagine being without Kelly...)


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I hope puppy brings joy and smiles to your senior - but from afar 

Consider an x-pen if you haven't yet. 

Good luck!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I found a Bassett mix when my boy was older(11?), but not having true senior problems yet. They did fine although my Bassett boy might have preferred someone with more play drive.

I think that as long as you let Kelly decide when she and the pup interact and give her some private space it will be okay. I hope this is far away, but I do know that having a pup will help you with your grief when it is Kelly's time to leave.:smooch:


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

mamabear said:


> I have several eager children who can't wait to walk/play/brush the new dog.



This kind of made me sad... I hope they'll still want to do this with the "old" dog, too. 

Nope, I couldn't get a puppy with a senior.


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

Karen, I'm not quite sure how to take your posts. I can't help but feel a little...defensive? judged? I know the internet takes some important inflection away from conversation, but... Something feels weird. 

I appreciate the input. Truly. My entire family has adored Kelly and will adore her for as long as we can. She is clearly the favorite, the queen, the kindest soul. We are not replacing her, by any strange stretch of the imagination. :no:

Truthfully, I joined this board to get some insight on raising a puppy while I enjoy my older dog. I hope I didn't misunderstand the intent of this board... :crossfing


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

mamabear said:


> .
> 
> I _fully_ agree with giving Kelly her space. I really don't think that that will be a problem. I have several eager children who can't wait to walk/play/brush the new dog.


I took this to mean "and keep her/him occupied and away from Kelly". Maybe it doesn't read that way to everyone?

DH also found a JRT mix about 9 months before Copper died. She had almost no interaction with him - she played with my Bassett mix instead.
The young dogs/pups I have had seemed to know when the senior was willing or wanted to put up with them and also when they didn't. Maybe you will have to help the pup with this idea, but I don't think it is a train wreck waiting to happen if you are careful and just might be no problem at all. I would look for a more laid back pup though.

and lord knows if you have any doubt about how much Copper was adored, check my past posts.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

No, no, no...I didn't mean anything at all in my posts. It just wouldn't be something _I_ would feel comfortable doing. I just got a vision of all the kids running to a new puppy and Kelly watching from the background. I'm not saying that would happen in your home, it's just a visual I got and it made me feel bad. Who knows, maybe she'd like the time alone. 

I guess it's because I've seen it happen a lot with customers of mine. They come in with the new puppy and when asked where their other dog is they always say that they left them at home. 

Again, didn't mean anything, just have seen it happen a lot.


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

coppers-mom said:


> The young dogs/pups I have had seemed to know when the senior was willing or wanted to put up with them and also when they didn't. Maybe you will have to help the pup with this idea, but I don't think it is a train wreck waiting to happen if you are careful and just might be no problem at all. I would look for a more laid back pup though.


What was your take on this? If this were to happen, how would you suggest I help the pup with it?

The pup I was drawn to (and that was most interested in me) happens to be the runt; she's noticibly smaller, but not _significantly_ smaller. Are the runts well know for being more laid back? Haven't done my research there, I'll admit.


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

kwhit said:


> No, no, no...I didn't mean anything at all in my posts. It just wouldn't be something _I_ would feel comfortable doing. I just got a vision of all the kids running to a new puppy and Kelly watching from the background. I'm not saying that would happen in your home, it's just a visual I got and it made me feel bad. Who knows, maybe she'd like the time alone.
> 
> I guess it's because I've seen it happen a lot with customers of mine. They come in with the new puppy and when asked where their other dog is they always say that they left them at home.
> 
> Again, didn't mean anything, just have seen it happen a lot.


Well, thank you for the clarity. It means alot to me, truly. 

This is something that I've been concerned with, too. In fact, I'm thinking of asking the children to keep putting Kelly first - that she be the first greeted when when we come in, the first fed, the first pet as we walk by, etc. I'm sensitive to that, as well. Always have been, even as a child. I break my own heart!

Would you recommend that treatment of Kelly? or is there a chance that it could create some unnecessary stuff between the dogs?


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm glad Rimadyl has helped your Kelly. It did help so much with Magic as well. We also did weekly swimming at a dog pool which really helped.

I know I can only speak for myself but Magic thoroughly enjoyed having Jazz and we believe that it kept her more active and stimulated. She taught Jazzy manners and loved her until her last moments. When we brought Jazz home we always made sure that Magic was top dog. She was fed first, petted first, got the first treat etc. Jazz learned quickly who was top dog. And if she was over the top Magic put her in her place. We only allowed that when she was bigger though. It only happened once or twice and that was it. It did help that Jazz has a more submissive temperament. I would not put a rowdy assertive dog with a senior if I could help it.

One of my daughters showed a preference for Jazz after she came and my husband enjoyed Jazz a bit more only because she was active and wanted to retrieve constantly which he enjoyed. It didn't mean than anyone loved Magic less. In fact I was very happy that I could focus my attention on Magic. She was the Queen of the house until the end and nobody could ever take her place. Now Jazz is getting her time to be our most special girl until her new brother comes along. There is always enough love.


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

^ This is how I see the transition working in my home, too. Thanks for that - your story is so touching! Warms my heart...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

When we adopted Di she was 8 weeks old. Golda was 10 I think and slowing down. We took him and Max (2 years old) to meet her. It was love at first sight, just as Max was love at first sight as well. Golda had started to slow down. I'm convinced it added time to his life. He passed at almost 17 years old. It is probably a very different situation though, because he didn't have any mobility issues and was very healthy.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I brought Brady home as a puppy to a 12 1/2 year old Great Pyrenees. 

Goliath had been one of three dogs for most of his life, but the last six months he had been by himself - so I was a little surprised when he acted "grouchy" at Brady the first few days.

What I did was gave Goliath his space, and put up various gates to keep them separated at meals and to let Goliath have some peace and quiet.

As the weeks went on, Goliath loved to watch Brady as entertainment and would occasionally correct him. I think it took about 8 weeks, and they were best friends. Brady brought a little more life back into Goliath the last 9 months of his life.

I have pictures of Brady and Goliath laying next to each other. The first week about 3 feet apart, and as each week goes by, they are closer, until finally Brady is sleeping right on top of Goliath. Many times I would also catch Goliath sleeping right against Brady's crate, when Brady was in it. They were also able to eat with each other.

It just takes some planning, separation and make Kelly not feel as she is being left out.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I found the puppy I brought home to my senior. He was/is a bassett mix and very, very laid back.:yes:

copper corrected gently so I let him let the pup know when the little rascal was getting in his space too much and getting on his nerves.

The baby gates, x-pen and crate sounds like good ideas to help with the transition.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> I found the puppy I brought home to my senior. He was/is a bassett mix and very, very laid back.:yes:
> 
> copper corrected gently so I let him let the pup know when the little rascal was getting in his space too much and getting on his nerves.
> 
> The baby gates, x-pen and crate sounds like good ideas to help with the transition.


THAT is the cutest picture ever!

OP: I think if you plan it and manage it well, it could be done with your lovely senior not feeling left out. It's just hard when you've got a puppy to NOT focus all your time and energy (or at least a huge majority of it) on the puppy; not because you necessarily want to but because pups just need SO much attention! I've had one for the last 5 weeks and I felt like I was run ragged for the first 3 weeks and that Ranger lost a little of my attention just because I was constantly running after the little one. 

I also saw how much little spitfire puppy was plaguing Ranger and I couldn't inflict that onto a senior dog. So many times Ranger just got up and walked away but I can't help thinking a senior dog with some mobility issues wouldn't be able to get up as easily and therefore might be forced to put up with more than she'd choose. X-pens would help, but then I get sad images of everyone wanting to be with the puppy and poor old gold left alone watching the puppy get all the attention. I am not saying this would happen in your house, just something I'd worry about...because this is what happened to Ranger. Everyone who came to the house wanted to pet Scout and Ranger would HAVE gotten ignored, had he not gotten up and pushed his way in for attention in true-retriever fashion. A senior dog might not be able to do that. Heck, a less bossy dog wouldn't do that! And it's not that people were trying to be mean to Ranger or ignore him on purpose - it's just that puppies are SO cute people can't help but focus attention on them!

Those are my only concerns...I think it is manageable so long as you have a plan. Like if the kids are fussing over the puppy in the kitchen, you're fussing over the older one in a separate room. Putting the puppy in the crate or x-pen for naps and then doing something 'special' and one-on-one with the Kelly, like a nice slow stroll around the block or a grooming session. I started doing that with Ranger until he adapted to having the puppy around and the puppy started calming down and not being a holy terror!

I really hope the few negative posts didn't upset you - that certainly wasn't my intent, nor was it the intent of other posters I'm sure. Whatever you do decide to do, just be aware that sometimes it's common for the older dog to get less attention. If you're aware of it, you might catch yourself and try to make changes to your routine to prevent it from happening. Good luck!


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

Thanks - I really do appreciate the responses! 

I've asked the kids to respond to Kelly first, then the pup. Is it appropriate to ask visitors to do the same? or is that overkill? :curtain:

We really are looking forward to it. I think it will be great! The pups are being raised in a home with the mama, the grandma and another resident 2yo golden. I've noticed that our pup hangs closest to the grandma, so I'm thinking she'll respond well to Kelly's calm energy.


----------

